# Battery Life...



## mcwolves32 (Jul 19, 2011)

just got my self a droid 3 im loving this keyboard its amazing. anyone got some suggestions for a good batt life rom ive tried liberty trying out steel droid...? suggestions would be awesome thanks in advance.


----------



## Morker (Nov 7, 2011)

mcwolves32 said:


> just got my self a droid 3 im loving this keyboard its amazing. anyone got some suggestions for a good batt life rom ive tried liberty trying out steel droid...? suggestions would be awesome thanks in advance.


I have not came across a rom that is amazing at battery life however there are apps that get you through the day. How long does your battery last usually?


----------



## Yonnor (Jul 24, 2011)

There is no perfect ROM, your best off trying each and finding what works best for you.

Every D3 is different and used differently by its owner, so what works for one person might not work for the next.

Personally Steel Droid is what works best for me, Chevy is currently working on v4, and porting CM7 to the D3.


----------



## mcwolves32 (Jul 19, 2011)

ya im pretty much waiting for hashcode to finish up cm7 cause im a fanboy of cm7 xD im using steeldroid i get decent battery life i just got an extended so i can last a day


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Today I used my phone to make a spreadsheet, typing in over 250 serial numbers at work. Took 4 hours of constant typing. I only lost 27% battery on MavRom.


----------

